# Vollversion Panda Internet Security 2007 Registrierungsproblem



## tomcatoggo (2. September 2007)

Guten Tag ! 

Ich bin Abo-Kunde der PCGames Hardware und habe aus Ausgabe 8/07 die  Vollversion "Panda Internet Security 2007" installiert. Leider kann ich  das Produkt nicht registrieren. Es passiert nichts, egal, ob ich auf die  Registrierungs-Option des Erinnerungs-PopUp des Programms klicke oder  die Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop starte. 
Wie kann ich das produkt registrieren ? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen ! 


PS: keine Ahnung wo ich mich sonst mit dem problem hinwenden kann... sagt mir das bitte, wenn ich hier falsch bin


----------



## Pokerclock (2. September 2007)

Unter www.pcgameshardware.de findest du unter Rubrik "Community" die Themenliste Software. Ich denke da wird dir zu genüge weitergeholfen. Aber bei allen Fragen über Overclocking bist du hier genau richtig


----------



## Kovsk (2. September 2007)

tomcatoggo schrieb:


> Guten Tag !
> 
> Ich bin Abo-Kunde der PCGames Hardware und habe aus Ausgabe 8/07 die  Vollversion "Panda Internet Security 2007" installiert. Leider kann ich  das Produkt nicht registrieren. Es passiert nichts, egal, ob ich auf die  Registrierungs-Option des Erinnerungs-PopUp des Programms klicke oder  die Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop starte.
> Wie kann ich das produkt registrieren ?
> ...


Schreib der Redi doch lieber ne Mail redaktion@pcgameshardware.de wenn ich mich net irre, oder schreib das ins PCGHW Forum. Hir bei uns im extreme Forum hat das nix zu suchen.


----------



## tomcatoggo (2. September 2007)

ich hab an redaktion@... geschrieben... bekam ne automatische Antwort, dass ichs hier rein schreiben soll


----------



## Kovsk (2. September 2007)

tomcatoggo schrieb:


> ich hab an redaktion@... geschrieben... bekam ne automatische Antwort, dass ichs hier rein schreiben soll


Bist du dir sicher das die hir meinten, ich denke wohl eher ins normale Forum, das hir ist das extreme Forum, für alles rund um das Overclocken, net für Softwareprobleme, schau mal bei der PCGH Community  vorbei http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000


----------



## tomcatoggo (2. September 2007)

...kann Dir die Mail gerne weiterleiten... da stand dieser Link drin  hab mich ja auch gewundert... aber wenns da steht, dacht ich, sollten dies schon wissen... sonst läuft da was verkehrt 

Habs aber nu auch mal im normalen Forum (wie Pokerclock beschrieben hat) gepostet


----------



## McZonk (2. September 2007)

Hm also ganz falsch bist du hier zumindest schonmal nicht. Vllt wird ja ein PCGHler gleich mal aufmerksam auf deinen Beitrag hier


----------



## Oliver (2. September 2007)

Ich kann dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, werde aber diesen Thread den Kollegen schicken. Spätestens morgen sollte dir geholfen werden


----------



## Henner (3. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe es gerade noch einmal getestet: Die Registrierung funktioniert tadellos. Allerdings wird die Seite zumindest vom Internet Explorer beim ersten Versuch geblockt. Dann musst Du am oberen Rand auf die Popup-Zeile klicken und die Blockade der Seite aufheben, anschließend kannst Du auf das Registrierungs-Formular zugreifen.

Gruß,

 - Henner


----------

